# w.hawker.



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi, i would just like to say hello to everyone and to find out if i can locate anyone who were on the same tugs as me (united towing hull) in the seventies, win hawker.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've moved your thread to the tugs forum as being the most appropriate for your query.
A search of the forums will give plenty of hits for united towing.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

*w. hawker.*



Marconi Sahib said:


> I've moved your thread to the tugs forum as being the most appropriate for your query.
> A search of the forums will give plenty of hits for united towing.


thanks marconi sahib, made a blob somewere!! WH.


----------

